# Toro 3650 -How often replace belt, paddles, blade?



## noname70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi I have a two year old Toro 3650. I just had the auger belt replaced by the dealer for the first time and paid $60-never again. 
I'd like to do this myself in the future...is it easy enough? Also, how often should I replace this belt, paddles, and blade?

Thanks much.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The paddles will depend on how much weight you put on the front of it. If you make it pull itself along then you will replace them more often then if you push and help it. The belt is easy. The cutting bar I haven't replaced just the paddles.


----------



## Dodge318 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am a small engine mechanic and Toro dealer. The paddles have a wear indicator on them. It's an 1/8" hole about 1/4" off the end of the paddle. When that isn't there replace. Most home owners go 7-8 years or better on the paddles. Commercial about 1-2 yrs depending on use. You can run the scraper down to the nub, just replace it before the ground starts eating into the plastic housing. Time is usually about the same as the paddles.

Replace the belt when it starts sliping. The belts can go a long time.


----------



## Dodge318 (Dec 20, 2008)

PS.

Changing the paddles is straight foward but a PITA. The scraper and belt are very easy. I can do a belt in less tha 5 minutes so the dealer really screwed you. Paddles will still take me about 30-45 minutes depending on rust and I've done 100s


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

You did ok on getting the belt replaced considering the hourly charge of the dealer and there is most likely a minimum charge.


----------

